# Valet Pro House Wax



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

*The Product:* Valet Pro House Wax - sizes available 500ml & 5L.

*Price Point:* RRP £9.40 inc for 500ml size.

*Tested on:* Honda Civic 2008 1.8SE - Front wing, outside temp 8-10deg C, with some sunshine.

*Manufacturers 'Blurb':* Taken from the Valet Pro website (www.valetpro.co.uk)

Scores are out of 10
Durability: 6 Lasts six to eight weeks
Depth of shine: 7
Shine: 8 Glossy
Ease of use: 10 Very easy
Cut: 0 Non abrasive but has excellent filling capabilities
WOW FACTOR: 7

Overview
Our House Wax is the benchmark product for ValetPRO. It contains the highest grade Carnauba wax, is very easy and quick to use and spreads thinly meaning it goes far too.
Whether you're buying for trade use or just a general buyer, this product is absolutely excellent value for money.

In-depth
We always think very hard about our products names, and the House Wax is no exception. House wine in a restaurant becomes a bench mark of its quality and it's always highly recommended by the restaurant's owners. Our reason for ValetPRO having a house wax it that we thoroughly recommend it and we believe that it gives a good bench mark as to our product quality.
Our House Wax is one of the products of which we are very proud. Considering the low price it has good durability (up to 8 weeks), and is easy of application and remove on hot days. It is a non-dusting, high gloss finish product. It spreads easily and thinly, which makes the product go much further than many of its competitors.
Made with the highest quality carnauba wax, it gives very good durable protection whilst hiding imperfections that may be in the paintwork and monthly application of this product will build up a long term protection.
This product offers both the trade and the general buyer great value for money through speed of use and results that are worthy of much more expensive products. Speed of use is probably the key to this products success waxing a car in under 10 minutes with excellent results is easily done.

*Packaging:* 500ml supplied and tested. Sturdy bottle with clear labelling, but without a pouring/squeezing spout to deliver a more measured amount.

*Product & Fragrance:* Sweet banana smell, not unpleasant if you like bananas :lol:

*Cleaning Power:* None.

*In Use: *










Started with a clean soft foam applicator pad and plush towel. Used VP Citrus Bling (to keep everything from the same manufacturer - already had this, NOT supplied for this test) to prime the pad, 1 squirt worked into pad with fingers, then added a small amount and applied to panel.




























Worked into the panel with light strokes ensuring an even and thin coverage. Dried quickly to a light haze. Applied 2 layers, buffing between each.





































After product hazed waited a couple of minutes to ensure it passed the finger swipe test and then removed.




























And then just to see what some beading is like 



















*Ease of use:* Extremely easy on/off. No dusting present and removed with a light swipe of the cloth, turned and buffed.

*Finish:* Very nice and bright/reflective. Left a smooth and slippery surface to the paint which I liked. Could definately tell which panel had been done.
*
Durability:* Will have to report back on this.

*Value:* Seems quite good as very little product is used.

*Conclusions:* Nice product, easy on/off, left a reflective glossy finish and beaded water nicely. Sheeting on par with other similar products for the price. Difficult to ascertain how good the stated filling properites are due to the car being silver for one and two not that much to fill . One thing I would like to see is a different cap on the bottle which allows you to get a measured amount onto your applicator pad. At the moment it could come out in large lump rather than the measured amount I think you would want. A solid performer.

*USER OVERALL RATING:*

*88%*










Many thanks to Greg @ Valet Pro for the kind sample, you can buy it direct from him here :-

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Wax-and-Polish/1556-/House-wax---500ml

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Wax-and-Polish/1553-/House-Wax---5L


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

*The Product:* Valet Pro House Wax

*Price point*: (info as in above review)

*Tested on:* Ford Puma and XR2

*Manufacturer's Blurb:* (info as in above review)

*Packaging:* 500ml bottle supplied for testing. Very sturdy bottle with large diameter meaning it's stable and unlikely to be accidentally knoked over. Simple screw top which is fine but I'd have prefered some sort of flip top to slow down the rate of product discharge and better judge the amount going onto the pad.

*Product & Fragrance:* Light banana scent mixed with a hint of a solventy smell - a little like a vague whiff of thinners, but predominantly banana. A thick cream a little like custard to look at that doesn't seperate when left standing and maintains its uniformity and consistancy. Still gave it a shake prior to use though.

*Cleaning Power:* None as per the manufacturer's claims and non evident during testing.

*In Use:* First test was on the Puma's offside front wing. Panel was treated to a cleanse using AG's High Def Cleanser (review of that pending but on another car). Small amount applied to the pad (Meguiar's yellow), about the size of the bottle's opening, which which would be roughly a 10p sized blob. Dabbed around the panel (something I generally do in order that I've got 'fresh' product to pick up as I work my way over the work area.










*Ease of use:* This cream wax spreads really easily and using light overlapping circular actions I could uniformally cover the wing in no time. It also has a decent 'working' time, in that you can go over where you've been and massage it into the finish a little more if you want - or just simply wipe over once and leave it. I tend to prefer to work things like this a little longer to really even out the coverage so that there's barely any visible product residue on the panel.










*Finish:* After leaving for roughly 10 minutes I did a swipe test and it revealed a clean stroke so I removed with a MF towel. The residue came off very easily (as stated above, when I apply any kind of wax I get the layer super thin so there's very little to remove anyway). Then it was given another very light buff with another towel and the surface felt very slick. Looks of it is difficult to ascertain as like with the majority of LSPs, there's not a great deal added to the finish and in all honesty this colour changes very little with a number of waxes and sealants, so a hard one to call as to if it added anything to the looks, but it certainly looked very nice all the same.



















And me wearing a rather fetching wee hat :lol:









*Durability:* Since application, it's had a few nights of frost and about 4 inches of snow yesterday, but shed these with ease and I'll update with further info when it's had a few washes and been exposed to more weathering.

*Value:* For a 500ml bottle, the RRP is, in my opinion about correct for this type of product and I'd imagine you'd get many, many full car applications out a bottle providing the correct amount was used.

*Conclusion:* Overall I liked this product as it demonstrated user friendliness in use, economy in the amount required, and was generally a pleasure. If you're in the position of wanting a quick boost to the 'main' wax on your car that you perhaps only apply say, once every 2,3 or 4 months, and want something that's quick and easy to apply yet has more 'oomph' than a wax enhanced QD spray can offer, then this could be just the ticket for those 'interim' quick post wash waxings.

*USER OVERALL RATING: 85%*










_______________________________

Second little play on XR2:

This was more of a little experiment just to see what it was like on a single stage dark colour rather than a proper review as above, and also to see how gentle it was on paintwork that's very prone to micro marring if anything even slightly abrasive or overly agressive gets near it.

Again I selected an area of the bonnet and cleansed in the same way as above to remove any existing product. Then a small amount onto a Meguiar's soft foam applicator and very gently spread over the work area and lightly massaged into the finish until there's only a very light 'film' of wax on the surface.




























Left for about the same time as before and swipe tested. Removed in the usual way to reveal a really slick feeling deep and glossy finish. Now in a similar way to the above car, only even more so, the paint on this looks really good when there's absolutely nothing on it, and the only real discernable difference anything makes is a coat of hand applied Black Hole followed by Zymol (and even then it's only a very slight 'wetting' and deepening of the finish, that might even be totally subjective). I wouldn't say it matched that combo, but it didn't marr the finish (checked that under multi LED lamp), and left a perfectly acceptable finish. Now this car doesn't do 'bad weather' LOL so there will be no long term updates of its durability like I'll be doing with the Puma (and any other cars I'll be using this House Wax on), but I just wanted to try it anyway on a totally different type of paint finish.










Thanks very much to Greg @ Valet Pro for the generous supplying of this product to test :thumb:

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Wax-and-Polish/1556-/House-wax---500ml

http://www.valetpro.co.uk/Products/Wax-and-Polish/1553-/House-Wax---5L


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Discussion thread here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2015396#post2015396


----------

